# step by step guide on how to make fake shrooms



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

hi. a few people asked how i made the shrooms in one of my vivs. so heres a step by step 


things ull need










glue the string to a smooth surface










cover the string in glue 









as the glue sets hold in position you want the stalk 


















make a rough circle of glue


















once its dry peel it off and glue to the stalk










paint with acrylics (rushed these so there not great) and then give a few coats of low voc varnish.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow they look really good and seem easy to make. might add a few on the floor of viv

Thanks


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

CarlB said:


> Wow they look really good and seem easy to make. might add a few on the floor of viv
> 
> Thanks


cheers. they are easy to make. take about 10 min. heres a pic of some ive finished and put in my viv


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a great idea


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome,
you should just put a warning not to place in hot temps as the glue will revert back


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Loving the idea! They look really good  May have to give this a go myself. Thanks for posting this


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

You could do this with fast setting araldite. Say the 5 minute stuff. Excellent idea!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

interesting!!


----------



## mutzui1998 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> looks awesome,
> you should just put a warning not to place in hot temps as the glue will revert back


cheers. ive not had any melt so far. they are in the cool end of my viv thought. the glue sticks are ment to have a melting temp of around 260f. so should be fine. ill add a warning thought just in case


----------

